# Bowhunters in WI, you have the power to enact change



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

You will have an opportunity to vote in support of reducing the length of the WI crossbow season on April 9th in each WI county at the annual spring hearings. The question whether or not you support shortening the WI crossbow season comes from the Natural Resources Board. The NRB question will be asked at the Conservation Congress spring hearings. You dont need to stay for the meeting. You can simply vote and leave. It will take only a few minutes of your time. The image below show just how much more effective crossbows are than archery gear and even firearms. Also at this hearing is a question asking if the air rifle that shoots arrows should be made legal to hunt big game in WI. If you are WI deer hunter, this impact you.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

sitting in a tree with a crossbow, is like shooting fish in a barrel. crossbow permits need t be sold on the "draw system" like other big game hunting.


----------



## wis-redneck (Apr 5, 2012)

:thumbs_do Be aware that the chart shown by the original poster is "*NOT*" a official chart that was originated by the Wisconsin DNR. It is a chart that was designed by a anti crossbow group that used information from differing and multiple sources. *IT IS TOTALLY FAKE NEWS* 


:thumbs_up The real truth.
ALERT: Question Proposed to Limit Wisconsin Crossbow Hunting Season
On Monday, April 13, 2020 at 7:00 PM, the Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources (WDNR) and the Wisconsin Conservation Congress (WCC) will give the public the opportunity to provide online input on the natural resources advisory questions from the WDNR, Natural Resources Board (NRB), and WCC.

Due to COVID-19, the in-person portion of the 72 public meetings known as the “Spring Hearings” that were to be held in each county on April 13th are cancelled.

The online input option will go live at 7 p.m. on Monday, April 13th and will remain open for three days (72 hours) until 7:00 pm on Thursday, April 16th. To provide input on the advisory questions, please click HERE to view the WCC Spring Hearings page.

This year's survey will include the following WDNR Wildlife Advisory question aimed at shortening the length of the crossbow season:

Question #14: Do you support allowing hunting with crossbows for everyone prior to the gun deer season from October 1st thru October 31st and reopening for the duration of the archery season after the gun deer season? Those 60 and over or holding a disabled permit will continue to be able to utilize crossbows for the full archery season.

Click HERE to read the 2020 Spring Hearing Questionnaire.

If you do not want your crossbow season to be shortened or to lose the opportunity to harvest a deer with your crossbow during the rut period, you must take action through visiting the WCC Spring Hearings page by clicking HERE and VOTING NO on this question. While this is an advisory question and the survey result does not change the crossbow season dates in 2020, the data derived from advisory questions has been used in the past as justification for making future season changes.

Additionally, please review WDNR Wildlife Advisory Questions #13 and #17, as they will also potentially effect crossbow hunting opportunities.

Neither biological data nor hunter survey data support placing a limit on the Wisconsin crossbow season dates. In the fall of 2019, the WDNR completed the most comprehensive study ever undertaken on the use of crossbows in Wisconsin and throughout the country. To read the summary report from the study Wisconsin’s Evaluation of Crossbow Use and Season Structure, please click HERE. The study looked at both biological and sociological factors and concluded that, “In summary, the various surveys and methods used to perform this evaluation of crossbows in Wisconsin suggest that crossbows are a welcomed addition by most in the deer hunting community,” and “it is unclear that shortening the crossbow season will be effective at adjusting the allocation of buck harvest among weapon types.” The WDNR also cautions that, “Shortening the crossbow season will reduce opportunity to harvest a deer using the weapon of choice for some deer hunters. Given Wisconsin’s abundant deer resource and the challenges of maintaining hunter numbers in the future, taking such an approach would require careful consideration.”

We strongly encourage you to act now! Make plans to visit the WCC Spring Hearings page on Monday, April 13th at 7:00 pm to provide your input by clicking HERE. Spread the word to your friends and family members through word-of-mouth, social media, and e-mail that crossbow use in future archery seasons may be threatened and encourage them to visit the WCC Spring Hearings page and cast votes as well.

*VOTE NO* for limiting the season dates for crossbow hunting in Wisconsin!


----------



## wis-redneck (Apr 5, 2012)

Wisconsin Conservation Congress 2020 spring hearing results finally posted.
Altering crossbow season questions defeated.

https://dnr.wi.gov/About/WCC/Documents/spring_hearing/2020/Results/2020_Results_Statewide.pdf


----------



## 180orbust (Oct 3, 2019)

surprise there is incorrect information on the internet....


----------

